# Change Nute Question



## TruTHC (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm using DWC, 400MH 6plants. my plants are now 21days old, i've been using Expert Gardener i think its made by Shultz it says Azalea, Camellia & Rhododendron. I have no idea what thats is but its 30-10-10 and its a Water Soluble. i understand i need high N so i pick that, i gave it 1/4tsp in 8gal res. after 1st week and it look ok (i thought). so by day 19 i change water and used 1tsp then they got mad burn, so i was suggested to to hydro nute and was reconmended using Flora Series. now my plants is exactly 21days old. my question is how should i start giving them new nute? with '3week amount' '2week amount' or start with '1week amount' and build it up? refering to the chart at  http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/weekly_feeding_program_flora.asp 
thanks for the help, i appreciate your advice.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i'm using DWC, 400MH 6plants. my plants are now 21days old...was reconmended using Flora Series. now my plants is exactly 21days old. my question is how should i start giving them new nute? with '3week amount' '2week amount' or start with '1week amount' and build it up? refering to the chart at http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/weekly_feeding_program_flora.asp
> thanks for the help, i appreciate your advice.


I'd have to see your plant to really tell you. It depends on the over all heath and vigor of the plant. If it's a good size for it's age, I would use a half strength mix and work up from there. At the first sign of burn, take it back down some. A lot of this is guess work based on the plants condition.

You'll get a feel for it man.


----------



## Wes (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi TruTHC,

If you were really interested in maximizing your THC content, you wouldn&#8217;t be messing around with amateur ferts. Someone gave you a bum steer! 30-10-10 is way wrong for cannabis&#8212;do you know what the NPK ratio means? Your Expert Gardener (designed for Azaleas, Camellias, and Rhodos) contained 30% Nitrogen! No wonder you burned your plants!

Switching to GH Flora series is not much better. These candyass ferts were designed for pansies, not cannabis. As far as I&#8217;m concerned there is only one truly cannabis-specific company out there making plant foods expertly engineered for the marijuana plant&#8212;Advanced Nutrients Medical.

I&#8217;ve been using their Sensi Grow A & B and Sensi Bloom A & B for quite some time now and have had award-winning harvests! Of course, I also use their root-colonizers and bloom-boosters, as well as their Grandma Enggy products (Humic Acid, Fulvic Acid, and Seaweed Extract), not to mention their B-52 vitamins to counteract plant stress.

Now I&#8217;ve experienced a true miracle by being chosen as a test grower for their brand new, top of the line, ultra-premium base fertilizer, called Connoisseur! I just walked into my garden shop the other day and the proprietor asked me if I was interested. Since Connoisseur is not for the faint of heart (just like a Rolls Royce, you get what you pay for) I said I could not afford it. 

However, a number of select growers are being given access to this new product, in exchange for reporting back on their results. Don&#8217;t go running to your garden shop to sign up, though. They&#8217;ve already tested Connoisseur using hundreds of growers, so I was lucky to sneak in at the very end.

It seems that the owners of the company gave instructions to their plant scientists to throw caution to the wind and consider that cost is no object. They were given carte blanche to buy the best, most expensive ingredients in order to design the best, most expensive (but also the most potent) cannabis specific fertilizer in existence.

Costing three times what ordinary ferts costs, Connoisseur is aimed at those growers who want to maximize their yield and THC content, while maintaining the highest quality possible in plant food today. All of the micronutrients in this new product are amino chelated and it even contains polyamino alcohols for that extra boost.

I look forward to using something so fine and I am certain that the six ladies I&#8217;m growing will appreciate the gourmet diet. Connoisseur is for the discriminating grower who wants to maximize his harvest in the finest tradition of excellence and return on investment.

Getting back to your problem, TruTHC, I would turn in all the inferior ferts that you bought and switch to an Advanced Nutrients plant food. Visit their website and take your pick. They back all their products, including Connoisseur, with their famous 100% money back guarantee. If for any reason you&#8217;re not satisfied, return the unused portion and get your money back.

If you&#8217;re in week 3, then you should feed your plants accordingly. Advanced Nutrients has a very handy Nutrient Calculator which is head and shoulders above the Flora chart your link took us to. But then so are all their products superior to anything that Flora, GH, or any of their competitors have to offer.

Cheers,
Wes


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 30, 2007)

heres a pic of of my plants, this pic is at 20 days old. its about a foot high. hope this help a little


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 30, 2007)

hey thanks for ur time wes, i'm a newbie. i have some mod on this forum using flora series and really happy with it. i just purchased it so i'll stick to flora and try it out first since the mod are quick to reply to my questions. so im gonna try this out see how it works. again thanks for ur post.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2007)

Wes said:
			
		

> Switching to GH Flora series is not much better.


Lots of people are convinced that what they do is the best way. I've used the GH Flora nutes for years and had awesome results with them. They work great for MJ.

I've been growing weed for about 45 years. I've been growing with Hydro for more than 25 years. I think I've done most of it. Please, don't be harsh with what others suggest. Using expressions like candyass, etc., isn't a very friendly way of communicating.

Relax man. All those other groups you've experienced are way different than this place is. We're very relaxed, polite and fun group. No flaming is ever allowed, no cussing, no overt sexual baloney like most of the other groups have too much of.

It sounds like you've been around the block with growing. Perhaps you can be a big help around here. We always need more advisers.

Kick back, look around and get the feel for the place and I'm sure you'll like it here.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## Useless (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Tru - Just run it at week 2, but even that's looking a bit strong according to that recipe. Maybe lean a little on the weak end of the mix.

Here is a calculator for GH
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/fchcol.html


And this is good reading too
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/nutrientyield.html

And I attached some feeding charts. Hope this helps you out man.

BTW - Nice commercial!  :rofl: 

View attachment GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


View attachment GH_ExpertProgram_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 31, 2007)

hey useless, actually ur not useless at all. thank you for the helping info. i very appreciate that. so kind of you. i just changed my neut and im using rain water cuz its 0-3ppm and my tap is 630. im trying 10ml m,20 g, 10ml b. 2-2-2 brought my ppm to 170 so i added 10ml of grow. now my ppm is 220. i didn't use the hardwater. im exchanging the one i currently have. let see how this work out and ill update on how my babies growing. thanks again. i added a pic right b4 i changed the nute. commercial, huh?


----------



## Useless (Mar 31, 2007)

With your tap that high, you should use the hardwater micro. Chances are pretty good you will have an MG problem down the road. If you do it usually rears its ugly head during transition, when the plant is using alot of nutes. Your girls are looking pretty healthy in the pic. The new growth looks great. 
The commercial comment was refering to Wes and his post for AN nutes. Looks like an advertisement to me!


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 31, 2007)

yea, wes shocked me too. after i read it i was like "i didnt learn anything, that was no help..." from that story he wrote. yea nice advertisement. that pic was after pruning, i had like 10 nute burn leaves, while im at it ill post a picture of my pruned leaf, can u tell me if i pruned right or should i leave the stem on the leaf and just cut the leaf or cut where the stem of the leaf come out of the big stem? some i cut at the big stem and some i left about an inch from the big stem. o and my hardwater its on its way.


----------



## Useless (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, pruning is really however you want to do it. Everyone does it differently.


----------

